# I feel uncomfortable training?



## Grasshopper22 (Apr 11, 2012)

At the Ju-Jitsu club that I go to, the belt order goes thusly:

White (unranked)
Yellow (takes at least 3 months to earn)
Orange (takes at least 3 months to earn from previous belt)
Green (takes at least 3 months to earn from previous belt)
Blue (takes at least 3 months to earn from previous belt)
Purple (takes at least 3 months to earn from previous belt)
Brown (takes at least 6 months to earn from previous belt)
Black (takes at least 1 year to earn from previous belt)

So basically, assuming you passed every grading first time, you could earn your black belt in 3 years (in my opinion that is too short an amount of time but that's not the point).

I am at white belt (I've been going for just over 1 month), at what point will I start to feel comfortable with it? I enjoy it now but the next rank up is a green belt and I'm always getting corrected (which is to be expected) but I just feel out of place and stupid/uncomfortable. I don't know how to describe it, I'm not expecting to have learned a lot by this point but I just don't feel confident. How long until I'll feel happier about the situation? (I train twice a week for 90 minutes at a time).

Please don't suggest leaving beause A) there are no other martial arts clubs near me and B) I'm happy here, I just don't quite feel like I 'belong' yet? If you know what I mean, I just feel far too beginner and out of place, the people there are nice to me and helpful but I guess the best way to describe it is that I just don't fell 'like part of the club' yet or I feel a bit 'uncomfortable'.


Thank you!


----------



## Ken Morgan (Apr 11, 2012)

You&#8217;ve been training for just over one month and you feel stupid and uncomfortable? Yeah, that&#8217;s how you&#8217;re supposed to feel. Well not quite, but certainly overwhelmed by being dropping into essentially a very deep pool and told to swim.

Everyone learns at their own pace, even the greatest Sensei all started somewhere. What you are feeling is normal, give it a great deal more time and your body and brain will begin to put it all together, muscle memory will start to kick in and the things you are learning will become easier, until you learn something new again.

Anything worth doing takes hard work and time. Just grit your teeth and keep going, you will soon feel much more competent and comfortable with yourself.


----------



## Cyriacus (Apr 11, 2012)

2-5 Months, I find. Not for Me exclusively, thats just from what Ive seen. For Me, it was just on one month before it stopped all feeling weird.


----------



## Carol (Apr 11, 2012)

You'll get there, keep at it.  Don't take the corrections too personally, your green belt classmate has been in the same place you are.   Its important not to burn in bad habits, and it sounds like your classmate is really watching out for you.


----------



## Tanaka (Apr 11, 2012)

You are a white belt. You are at the stage were you get to beat on everyone and they all have to take it easy on you. 
Consider it a sign of respect that your being corrected. That means your teacher doesn't believe he is wasting time on you, and will gladly take time to correct you. Feeling out of place is normal because right now you at the entry point. You are still getting to know everyone, and they are still getting to know you. Soon your training partners(depending on how dedicated you are) will feel like your second family. Well... at least it feels that way for me.


----------



## WC_lun (Apr 12, 2012)

The only reason you feel stupid or uncomfortable is because you are putting too much pressure on yourself.  You are a beginner.  Concentrate on learning.  Trust your training partners to help you and remember that they themselves, even your teacher, has been where you are now.  I would expect a beginner to struggle and not understand everything.  I'm sure your training partners and instructor have those same expectations of you as well, since you are a beginner.  Why are your expectations of yourself higher than those that are more experienced than you?

Relax, have fun, and enjoy the process, and work your tail off.  Do that and where ever you are skill wise will be exactly where you are supposed to be.


----------



## lklawson (Apr 12, 2012)

Grasshopper22 said:


> How long until I'll feel happier about the situation? (I train twice a week for 90 minutes at a time).


Do you have experience in some other martial art(s)?

I've found that a lot of people who have some prior training sometimes have difficulty adjusting to starting a new art.  They feel like they should be innately better than a white belt by virtue of their prior training.  That, of course, is not necessarily so.  But that doesn't stop them from feeling frustrated or like they're giving up their prior skills (which can be a hard pill to swallow).  Some never get over it and quit after a few months, if not sooner.  Others feel frustrated by lack of skill in the new art or perceived slow advancement but persist in the training anyway.  It all depends on the person.  It might take 5 months or it might take 5 years.

Peace favor your sword,
Kirk


----------



## Grasshopper22 (Apr 12, 2012)

lklawson said:


> Do you have experience in some other martial art(s)?
> 
> I've found that a lot of people who have some prior training sometimes have difficulty adjusting to starting a new art.  They feel like they should be innately better than a white belt by virtue of their prior training.  That, of course, is not necessarily so.  But that doesn't stop them from feeling frustrated or like they're giving up their prior skills (which can be a hard pill to swallow).  Some never get over it and quit after a few months, if not sooner.  Others feel frustrated by lack of skill in the new art or perceived slow advancement but persist in the training anyway.  It all depends on the person.  It might take 5 months or it might take 5 years.
> 
> ...



I don't have any experience in other martial arts, thanks though. I'll just give it time!


----------



## Gentle Fist (May 28, 2012)

This is my 26th year in the Arts and I still feel uncomfortable too...   This darn gi top needs to quit shrinking


----------

